
PyPy 7.2 Released - mattip
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2019/10/pypy-v72-released.html
======
mattip
Highlights:

\- aarch64 support

\- faster JSON decoding

\- more stdlib modules are cffi-based

\- Python 3.6 support no longer marked “beta”

